# My wife just asked me



## fox9988 (Apr 12, 2012)

"What is that site you're always on?" I told her. She says,"Is that like Facebook for wood?"


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife calls me a woodchuck because I'm on here all the time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife calls me all sorts of names.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> My wife calls me all sorts of names.


 I guess as long as they don't call us late for dinner or late for a kiss we're doing ok


----------



## adrpga498 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wifey doesn't css but she can do all the other wackey things we encounter. Shes good during shoulder season too. Many times I come home from work and there  is a good fire going. She said I taught her well . Dry wood says it all. TY


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 12, 2012)

adrpga498 said:


> Wifey doesn't css but she can do all the other wackey things we encounter. Shes good during shoulder season too. Many times I come home from work and there is a good fire going. She said I taught her well . Dry wood says it all. TY


I have been thinking of starting a thread on this subject. My wife doesn't do a lot of css, but she can do 100% after that.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 12, 2012)

> Facebook for wood


  Now that's funny.  No, we talk about important stuff


----------



## gregbesia (Apr 12, 2012)

Just dont be like this guy http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/2953749147.html


----------



## billb3 (Apr 12, 2012)

gregbesia said:


> Just dont be like this guy http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/2953749147.html


maybe his future main squeeze is sensible and practical


----------



## Jags (Apr 13, 2012)

My GF asks if I am on "that site" again.  I tell her no...I'm looking up p0rn.


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 13, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> My wife calls me a woodchuck because I'm on here all the time.


 I just noticed we got a new new member named Woodchuck on 4-10-2012. Your wife may get a kick out of that.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 13, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> "What is that site you're always on?" I told her. She says,"Is that like Facebook for wood?"


 
Too freakin funny!
I love when you guys talk about your wives...cracks me up...


----------



## ScotO (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll tell you it's pretty sad when some guys' wives look over their shoulder to see what girl they're drooling over/flirting with on Facebook. Then there's my wife, who looks over my shoulder at me on Hearth.com and says "NOT ANOTHER CHAINSAW!" "Dont you have enough wood already!"...."I swear you bid one more tree job and I'll....you'll....we'll.......NEVERMIND!"


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 13, 2012)

"Facebook for wood"
Way too many double entendre's (sp) possible, yet, I'll refrain.
Dennis, my wife only calls me when she wants something.
Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 13, 2012)

Dave, I think I just heard her calling...


----------



## iskiatomic (Apr 14, 2012)

> Just dont be like this guy http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/2953749147.html​


 
I'm in the same boat, however I'm thinking bigger toys for 1.5 carat. Who's interested?


KC​


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe we should change from "Hearth.com" to "facecord"...
Just sayin...


----------



## ScotO (Apr 15, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Maybe we should change from "Hearth.com" to "facecord"...
> Just sayin...


 or we could call it Cordbook......


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 15, 2012)

WoodBook, and for some of that Zynga crap, uh, stuff:
Wood with friends, !!
Woodville,
WoodWorld.......


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok why have I never seen the name woody wood pecker here ? 

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2012)

Hearthville.

"You've just scored 2 cords of Osage Orange!  Click here to spam all your friends!"


----------



## guy01 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ok why have I never seen the name woody wood pecker here ?
> 
> Pete


too many letters?
Guy


----------



## Thistle (Apr 15, 2012)

gregbesia said:


> Just dont be like this guy http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/2953749147.html


 

 perfect


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 15, 2012)

When I get that look in my eye and I start sweet talking my wife says "you should check your alerts on hearth.com"


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 15, 2012)

My wife got a kick out of all your replies.


----------



## FanMan (Apr 15, 2012)

gregbesia said:


> Just dont be like this guy http://hartford.craigslist.org/bar/2953749147.html


 
How do you know it's the guy???


----------



## firebroad (Apr 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> My GF asks if I am on "that site" again. I tell her no...I'm looking up p0rn.


Bet she said, "Wow, what a relief."

Still trying to figure out what the big attraction of "Facebook" and "Twitter" is. People who refuse to give a friendly "Howdy" to the neighbors will spill their guts and and show their a$$es for any and all to see on the internet. Not sure what to make of it all.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 19, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Be she said, "Wow, what a relief."
> 
> Still trying to figure out what the big attraction of "Facebook" and "Twitter" is. People who refuse to give a friendly "Howdy" to the neighbors will spill their guts and and show their a$$es for any and all to see on the internet. Not sure what to make of it all.


 
I don't get it either! I do not have a facecrap page. I hear it all the time...."Make a page....you'll get to talk to so many people that you haven't in years!"
Um....there's a REASON I haven't talked to them in years. I do not want to. I've had the same phone number for 18 years and lived in the same town for 33.  If someone wants to get ahold of me, it's not like FB is the only way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 19, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Be she said, "Wow, what a relief."
> 
> Still trying to figure out what the big attraction of "Facebook" and "Twitter" is. People who refuse to give a friendly "Howdy" to the neighbors will spill their guts and and show their a$$es for any and all to see on the internet. Not sure what to make of it all.


 
Like anything . . . it is what you make of it . . . I use FB with our ATV Club to get the word out on upcoming meetings, work details and club rides.

My own personal FB site for select family members and friends is there to let folks know what I am up to . . . and for me to find what they are up to . . . both friends and family far and near . . . some of whom I talk to personally about every other day . . . and some of whom I maybe get to see once a year or so.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 19, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Like anything . . . it is what you make of it . . . I use FB with our ATV Club to get the word out on upcoming meetings, work details and club rides.
> 
> My own personal FB site for select family members and friends is there to let folks know what I am up to . . . and for me to find what they are up to . . . both friends and family far and near . . . some of whom I talk to personally about every other day . . . and some of whom I maybe get to see once a year or so.


Interesting.
I just talk to my relatives.  Of course, I don't have that many folks to give the same info to all the time...


----------

